# transducer mounting ????



## PutnamCoProTeam2 (Oct 11, 2011)

hello my name is mike and i'm new to this site and kicker boats for that matter. i have a grizzly tracker 1860 not a tunnel hull but i do have float pods on it. i just bought a humminbird 385ci depthfinder gps/chartplotter and i'm trying to figure out where to put it so i can read depth and maybe bottom at full speeds. has anyone here put them on the float pods, would that work? i'm afraid that if i put it on the transom it it going to be too close to the prop and will cause interference. thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## RivRunR (Oct 12, 2011)

Not sure about how that particular transducer mounts, but typically you'd want the transducer in a turbulence-free zone that's at least 15" from your prop. You don't want to mount it in-line with any rivets on the hull which can cause turbulence, so best way is to pick a spot before you mount it, and then check out the turbulence in that area while you're underway. 

I would think mounting it on your pod would be fine, as long as it's relatively turbulence-free, mounted level, and even with the bottom of the hull, making sure that you won't bang it with bunks, etc. while loading. You might also consider fabbing up a mounting board out of starboard (or whatever...I've seen them made out of cutting boards) if you think you'll be moving it around...keeps you from drilling multiple holes in the hull.

Here's a link to the Humminbird FAQ page for transducer installations: https://www.humminbird.com/FAQ.aspx?ContentId=1756


----------



## River (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 1860 grizzley CC with the flotation pods. Was wary of mounting on the pods, seemed it would be to open to damage.I mounted my on the transom and get bottom readings up to 18MPH then just depth to top speed 31MPH.Dosnt really bother me if Im searching Im usally at trolling speed anyway.FF is a 738C? hummingbird.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Oct 17, 2011)

HB transducers tend to be on the larger side and are generally more finicky in finding a good position on transom mounts. Clean, turbulent free water is a must. Your top speed and the the depth of lake will play into it. I am able to track bottom in 2D up to 40mph. I recommend mounting a transducer board such that you only end up with one set of holes in the hull.


----------

